# meat scraps for dogs?



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have givin a dog a heart or liver from some rabbits I have killed but was wodering if anybody here has tried giving meat scraps to there dog. Maybe after butchering a deer or something like that. Did you try and cook it first or just give it to them raw? Thinking about a substitute diet for the dog at times I have it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My hunting partner goes to our deer butcher and picks up all the deer ribs he can. Feeds them to his German Shepherd's raw. Biggest darn dogs you ever saw...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

always gave mine leftover meat and fish . even raw fish while cleaning. he even started eating minnows while we were perch fishing.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

My lab is never far from me when I'm butchering a deer. Loves eating the scraps. His coat gets really shiny after eating a bunch of deer fat lol. He's ate most of a road kill deer out of the ditch before with no ill effects.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

My dog whines when Im sitting there cutting up fish in front of him. I usually give him the head and organs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Like the rest here, I feed the pup raw meat as well. But only as an additive to his existing diet since dogs need more than meat in their diets. 

I've fed a total raw diet before but that in of itself is altogether different than feeding added meat to an existing balanced diet.

Always make a few scrap bags when processing deer. We buy chicken wings and legs by the case and feed them as well. They really like a raw frozen chicken leg a couple three times a week in the summer to chew on for a snack. 
They also love fresh wild turkey legs the same way.

Have fed whole, fresh uncooked fish straight from the livewell.

Naturally, I wouldn't feed pork raw pork due to trichinosis. Cooked usually gives them the runs. So I've never fed pork.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I will go ahead and give it a shot. Not wanting to completely switch her diet just some added meals/treats when I am butchering something. Just wasnt sure if everybody just gave it raw or tried to cook it up a bit


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Thanks for the input guys. I will go ahead and give it a shot. Not wanting to completely switch her diet just some added meals/treats when I am butchering something. Just wasnt sure if everybody just gave it raw or tried to cook it up a bit


I'd go easy on the amount at first. Just to see if whatever your giving agrees with her stomach. Especially if she's an inside dog. Don't want to get up in the to a huge mess.

Years ago I was butchering a deer. Had one of the shepherds inside and she wouldn't leave my side. Started giving her the scraps as I was butchering and before long, I had been throwing her pieces for a couple hours. Later that evening, she just about tore the front door down trying to get out. 
I got lucky and was able to put her in the kennel that night.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I also give my 2 goldens plenty of fresh venison scraps. Like sciota said mine hover around me going after every scrap that I drop. I also drop the hanging carcass for them to clean up. One word of caution, do not let them gorge themselves too much it may cause diarrhea if their system is not used to it. But otherwise raw is good for them.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

If it's an indoor dog, beware of the gas. It's been my experience that the darn dog farts can run you out of the house when they've been eating deer scraps!


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

My 12 week old weiner blood tracking dog eats puppy chow, deer blood, and deer liver.


----------

